# Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/2



## RetroGamer

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

I hope the second episode of NXT is on par with the first one. Right now NXT is the only wrestling show I'm enjoying.


----------



## Sephiroth

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

I love you Derek.

Can't wait to watch this after Lost.


----------



## S-Mac

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Hoping this is as good as last week and after hearing what Matt Hardy said on his blog i am excited to see what Gabriel is like.


----------



## BorneAgain

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

If there's any justice Miz will rub it in Bryan's face that he pinned Shawn Michaels twice, and beating Daniel's trainer and former mentor proves his superiority.


----------



## Crimson™

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*



BorneAgain said:


> If there's any justice Miz will rub it in Bryan's face that he pinned Shawn Michaels twice, and beating Daniel's trainer and former mentor proves his superiority.


I can pretty much guarantee that this will happen. I'm very interested to see more Miz/Bryan interaction tomorrow night.


----------



## Saint Dick

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*



BorneAgain said:


> If there's any justice Miz will rub it in Bryan's face that he pinned Shawn Michaels twice, and beating Daniel's trainer and former mentor proves his superiority.


exactly what I expect to gives him more leverage to mock him in the face.


----------



## ValiantSaint

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

I just can't wait for tonight's NXT. It's a shame that I'm going to have to, as I live in the UK. Only another 24 hours..................


----------



## dele

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Mitchell Cole needs to get his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## Harbinger

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

They set the bar high last week and I'm affraid that this show's success is going to be pretty much based on whether or not it can live up to that first episode.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

I look forward to more with The Miz and Danielson, I wonder what the main event will be tonight.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Can't wait to watch Daniel Bryan again.

Btw derek shouldn't it be 3/2 not 3/1.


----------



## STALKER

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Can't wait to see Daniel Bryan.

Btw Derek shouldn't the title say 3/2 instead of 3/1.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*

Can't wait for the second episode of the Bryan Daniel Show or as some like to call it NXT.

Hoping for a good show that gets some of the rookies that didn't do anything last week onto the show. I would like to see a 6 man tag or something so we can all the rookies wrestle. I kind of hope they put Danielson in a singles match with a rookie just so he can pick up his first win. I doubt that will happen though as I think his storyline with the Miz will revolve around Danielson losing and the Miz rubbing it in. 

Looking forward to the show tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Tenacious.C

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*



TaylorFitz said:


> Can't wait for the second episode of the Bryan Daniel Show or as some like to call it NXT.


a.k.a the Daniel Bryan Show ft. Justin Gabriel and Wade Barrett. 





If you will.


----------



## Magsimus

Looking forward to seeing what Justin Gabriel can offer this week, and on a lesser note Skip Sheffield.

As well as they build Bryan last week, hopefully the whole show isn't based around him again.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I've read some people refer to Justin Gabriel as a AJ Styles type.


----------



## Tenacious.C

The Haiti Kid said:


> I've read some people refer to Justin Gabriel as a AJ Styles type.


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=justin+angel&search_type=&aq=f


----------



## Morrison Follower

Tonight's Gabriel's time to shine baby! Can't f'n wait for tonight.

And just for kicks - Justin Gabriel owning Sheamus. 8*D


----------



## Derek

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*



TheSoulTaker said:


> Btw Derek shouldn't the title say 3/2 instead of 3/1.


Yeah. I messed up the date and forgot to stick the thread. Thankfully Ownage fixed both.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

I like his 450 splash but not sure I've seen the AJ Styles comparison yet.


----------



## Morrison Follower

The Haiti Kid said:


> I've read some people refer to Justin Gabriel as a AJ Styles type.


I made a thread listing some of his best matches if you're interested:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/493076-justin-angel-gabriel-vs-heath-slater-fcw-championship.html


----------



## EdEddNEddy

I'm more interested in seeing what Daniel Bryan is going to do along with Miz following last week. Also I'm looking forward to see how Justin Gabriel show what he's made of. If anything I can do without the Skip Sheffeild stuff but if they have Wade Barret in a match tonight that would be nice as well.


----------



## Crimson™

I too hope that Daniel Bryan is able to pick up a win this week. We'll see.

I am very excited for Justin Gabriel's debut. Man, is he exciting.


----------



## Jamie1™

Is this shown in the United Kindgom?


----------



## TJTheGr81

Can't wait for tonight. Should be interesting to see part 2 of the Miz/Bryan show. Also interested in everyone else too, interesting to see if they can properly follow up.


----------



## The Haiti Kid

Jamie1 said:


> Is this shown in the United Kindgom?


Thursday night at midnight.

sky sports 3.


----------



## Jamie1™

Thanks very much. Need to check it out, been hearing a lot of good things.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

guys who need to wrestle tonight: barrett, gabriel, and of course danielson


----------



## NJ88

Just been watching some of his matches, and Justin Gabriel looks pretty awesome, looking forward to him debuting tonight.


----------



## New School Fire

Daniel Bryan said on twitter that his ribs are still sore and Jericho quipped back telling him to "stop whining, it was a week ago." haha.


----------



## Crimson™

New School Fire said:


> Daniel Bryan said on twitter that his ribs are still sore and Jericho quipped back telling him to "stop whining, it was a week ago." haha.


Just awesome. I know you're a rookie in the WWE, but c'mon Bryan break some kayfabe. You hardly felt that bump, right?


----------



## Tenacious.C

I've done worse shit skiing and been fine, so I'm really hoping that's kayfabed bryan.


----------



## RetroGamer

I need someone to mark on. Daniel Bryan is too popular so that's out of the question.


----------



## New School Fire

Tenacious.C. said:


> I've done worse shit skiing and been fine, so I'm really hoping that's kayfabed bryan.


Yeah im almost positive it just kayfabe. Im sure the man has gone through much worse in his career.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1

I was very impressed by last week's show, so I will of course be watching NXT again tonight.


----------



## erikstans07

Can't wait to see the show tonight. Hopefully we get to see a good deal of Mr. Danielson again tonight.


----------



## Lone_Wolf

*Re: Official NXT Discussion Thread 3/1*



dele said:


> Mitchell Cole needs to get his fucking head kicked in.


funny lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

RetroGamer said:


> I need someone to mark on. Daniel Bryan is too popular so that's out of the question.


jericho's guy. i dont know his name, though.


----------



## New School Fire

Wade Barrett is the guys name I believe.


----------



## Harbinger

I thought it was Winston Churchill but IDK


----------



## Derek

Here we goooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

We are wild and young....


----------



## t4dodge

theme song is gay...


----------



## Derek

Starting off with R-Truth and Otunga.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Hopefully Otunga gets to wrestle longer than 30 seconds.


----------



## Harbinger

shut the...
fuck up!

shut the...
fuck up!

shut the...
fuck up!


----------



## KnowYourRole

Voting seems good. I just hope Bryan Daniel and David Otunga get the most votes.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Wow so their is a voting system. At least we know how you win now.


----------



## t4dodge

Some will fade away, or go to TNA obscurity...


----------



## Derek

A rematch from last week? Lets see if this lasts longer than last week.


----------



## dele

R truth is over everywhere he goes.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Serena's boobs look bigger every time I see her :side:


----------



## perro

nice they finally laid down the ground rules for NXT


----------



## Harbinger

Booker T needs to drop the R-Truth gimmick.

OWAIT


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

It's John Cena!

Wait why is he black?


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, Is Young going to get squash again?


----------



## t4dodge

Chocolate Cena!


----------



## linkintpark

WTF :lmao this guy looks like a black cena mixed with an upside down broom.


----------



## Harbinger

Yeah, Young is sXe.

Twitter laying the storylines.


----------



## t4dodge

TJTheGr81 said:


> Serena's boobs look bigger every time I see her :side:


Delish!


----------



## 193503

my god serena is gods gift to the PG WWE.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Am I the only one who thinks that Darren Young would be able to get over with this Party Boy gimmick?


----------



## dele

Nice piped boos.


----------



## TJTheGr81

that heat was sooooooo canned :lmao


----------



## Harbinger

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that Darren Young would be able to get over with this Party Boy gimmick?


Chris Pontius disagrees.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Punk still isn't impressed.


----------



## BigPawr

seriously, that no joke he looks like Cena lol. Is there a Wiki on that guy with a normal real life picture pre darkness?

I stand corrected, his wiki shows him kind of normal and I think he's mixed


----------



## t4dodge

beer break!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

So far its lasted about 3 and a half minutes. Bravo for giving this match more time.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao at Punk

Where's heel Cole? Does he only come out when Daniel Bryan is onscreen?


----------



## dele

Young will drop the party gimmick and join the SES.


----------



## Harbinger

I feel like I posted 4 or 5 nice posts in here and they all went overlooked. Gay.

I feel bad for Young as Cena is by far the ugliest mother fucker in WWE right now. Big Show is prettier.


----------



## Derek

The live crowds still don't give a damn for wrestling that airs on Tuesday nights.


----------



## dele

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao at Punk
> 
> Where's heel Cole? Does he only come out when Daniel Bryan is onscreen?


Only when the internets are involved.


----------



## OML

Good maytch so far


----------



## Derek

dele said:


> Only when the internets are involved.


Tweeting and Blogging and reading the Dirtsheets.


----------



## Harbinger

I miss Serena's hair.

She looks like Molly Holly back in the day. So much potential, such a poor haircut.


----------



## New School Fire

I am just waiting for Punk to jump in the ring, GTS that goofy looking bitch and then shave his head...


----------



## Torture_Rack84

I hope young does join the SES, I hate his look, the whole south beach party character, ugh! That stupid fake tan and his hair, I just wanna punch him in the face

I hope he joins QUICK...


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Itd be great for Punk to cut a promo during this match.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Suprised. These two are getting a good amount of time here


----------



## doctorj89

Can I just say that I just got home and started watching this episode, and my first thought was that Young's hair was even more absurd this week.


----------



## Harbinger

"He has been dominating Otunga very very impressed..."

wtf are you on about Cole?


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

The less of Young spanking himself, the better.


----------



## t4dodge

Vintage Punk!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Otunga blows in the ring. Just awful. 


How tall is this guy by the way? He looks really short.


----------



## Emobacca

That was a very sloppy sequence


----------



## New School Fire

Oooh, Punk with the assist. On a side note, Darren Young has a lame finisher.


----------



## BigPawr

That was a terrible finisher


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Super Young Wins!


----------



## Dub

Punk approves this victory.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao wtf is Young doing?!


----------



## Harbinger

Booker T showing Gallows what's up.

Young/SES definitely shaping up how we expected.


----------



## doctorj89

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Otunga blows in the ring. Just awful.
> 
> 
> How tall is this guy by the way? He looks really short.


Wiki says 6 ft.


----------



## Dark Kent

Hahaha Punk actually helped his rookie out. 

Uhhh...what the hell kinda move did Young just do??


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

That's the worst Finisher I've seen in a while...


----------



## PhilThePain

Punk cares! Punk cares! :gun:


----------



## New School Fire

Low Ki sighting.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Did they show him holding the ROH Title?!


----------



## Derek

Nice, pic of Am Drag with the GHC Jr. Heavyweight title.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Did they edit those magazine covers?


----------



## Dub

All right a Daniel vid!!


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lo Ki!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

"Twitter geeks." And it starts...


----------



## why

michael cole calling someone else a geek. lol


----------



## KnowYourRole

Twitter geeks damn Cole is still burning us.


----------



## Rmx820

Twitter geeks lmao


----------



## Dark Kent

:lmao "Twitter geeks"


----------



## dele

lol Mitchell Cole "Twitter geeks"


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

TJTheGr81 said:


> Did they show him holding the ROH Title?!


That was Pro Wrestling NOAH's GHC Title.


----------



## doctorj89

Cole is doing some vintage hating right now.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao:lmao "Twitter Geeks" :lmao:lmao


----------



## t4dodge

Bad case of the Uglies behind the announcing table!!


----------



## Derek

KnowYourRole said:


> Did they edit those magazine covers?


No, I've seen the one that says "AMERICAN HONOR" before.


----------



## Torture_Rack84

And who had heel Cole when danielson was shown? Lol


----------



## Harbinger

New School Fire said:


> Low Ki sighting.


YOU FOUND WALDO


----------



## Slam_It

Cole to turn full heel when Bryan wins NXT, calling it now


----------



## will94

I marked to see Dragon holding the GHC Jr. Heavyweight Title on WWE programming.


----------



## TJTheGr81

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That was Pro Wrestling NOAH's GHC Title.


Ah, ok. The showed the pic so fast and I turned my head for a sec.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Is it just me or is Cole just dissing Danielson and not the other "rookies"?


----------



## Dark Kent

Hahaha Miz is the truth...


----------



## dele

Thank God Bryan in the ring.


----------



## New School Fire

Bryan vs. Barrett tonight should be good.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Wade Barrett and Daniel Bryan next.


----------



## t4dodge

hahahahaha nice slap on the injury...


----------



## Harbinger

Happy I didn't read the spoilers. So much better this way.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Torture_Rack84 said:


> And who had heel Cole when danielson was shown? Lol


I did I did!


----------



## 193503

miz cuts another great promo


----------



## Derek

Omega_VIK said:


> Is it just me or is Cole just dissing Danielson?


He was, like he was last week. He's been given an anti-internet fans cheracter for the show, so he's supposed to be dismissing everything Daniel Bryan has done pre-WWE.


----------



## doctorj89

Can anyone tell me what happened before Otunga/Young? I walked in in the middle of that.


----------



## Derek

doctorj89 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened before Otunga/Young? I walked in in the middle of that.


The show started with the match. Trust me, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## pjc33

I have enjoyed the show a lot so far, nice little video package on Daniel Bryan. The next match should be good.


----------



## Harbinger

AmDrag's hair didn't look too different.


----------



## bme

doctorj89 said:


> Can anyone tell me what happened before Otunga/Young? I walked in in the middle of that.


that match started the show


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

Cole calling others geeks = lots of hilarity


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

please be awesome barrett, if you're at least average then you can go far


----------



## I drink and I know things

Loving the whole Punk/SES agenda with Darren Young setup. The finisher wasn't THAT bad. I should say the move itself isn't terrible, it just isn't a great finisher.


----------



## New School Fire

3VK said:


> AmDrag's hair didn't look too different.


Yeah, I was expecting a shaved head for him, whatever I guess.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Michael Cole firing back at the IWC is so awesome. I enjoy his new character, at least I'm SUPPOSED to hate him now.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

gobsayscomeon said:


> Loving the whole Punk/SES agenda with Darren Young setup. The finisher wasn't THAT bad. I should say the move itself isn't terrible, it just isn't a great finisher.


bet you evan bourne can make that move look as painful as a gunshot wound.


----------



## New School Fire

Cat Fight...


----------



## dele

You can clearly see Otunga smiling


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Man R-Truth speak English...

This fight is sooo gay :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81

I'd lol if Truth jobbed to Otunga


----------



## MysticRVD

HUG BATTLE


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Did they just show us backstage man love?


----------



## Harbinger

He looks good shaved.

FUCK GET OFF MY SCREEN BOOKER T JR.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Aw, how sweet, they're hugging!!!


----------



## t4dodge

black on black violence... tsk tsk


----------



## doctorj89

That random backroom brawl looked distinctly like a makeout session for a minute there.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

LOL at ref trying to separate the two.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Im definitely liking the whole pro/rookie drama they have going on.


----------



## Dub

Y2J!!!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

vincent k. mcmahon said:


> bet you evan bourne can make that move look as painful as a gunshot wound.


.
Bourne may be the best in ring salesman in the WWE.


----------



## TJTheGr81

The best in the world at what he does...'s rookie!


----------



## doctorj89

t4dodge said:


> black on black violence... tsk tsk


hahaha. Such a sad thing to see.


----------



## Harbinger

WINSTON CHURCHILL>BOOKER T JR.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Rockhead said:


> Man R-Truth speak English...
> 
> This fight is sooo gay :lmao


it reminds me of a school fight


----------



## Omega_VIK

Derek said:


> He was, like he was last week. He's been given an anti-internet fans cheracter for the show, so he's supposed to be dismissing everything Daniel Bryan has done pre-WWE.


Well, so techinally we can't say that he is a heel commentator, can we?


----------



## New School Fire

This guy has potential so I hope he is pretty good in the ring.


----------



## WE THAH BEST

"hey man these are versace shorts"


----------



## doctorj89

Good lord, Wade Barrett has the perfect heel voice.


----------



## t4dodge

He's got a Stallone look to him... in the face...


----------



## BigPawr

Eurpes Bur Knu'le figh'r


----------



## TJTheGr81

Jericho on commentary during a Daniel Bryan match with Miz at ringside = WIN x100000


----------



## I drink and I know things

I wonder if Barrett can work. He's been an announcer whenever I've watched FCW...hope that doesn't bode ill.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This should be good.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Barrett is a big boy.


----------



## Dub

damn he is getting manhandle


----------



## doctorj89

Anyone else really glad that they're really playing up the fact that Bryan is an international superstar?


----------



## perro

Baisaku Knee Kick!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Nice flying knee of the apron.


----------



## BigPawr

Can we please get a wide shot on Bryan when he does cool shit?


----------



## Harbinger

Why does Carlito care?


----------



## bjnelson19705

awesome.


----------



## Serpent01

Daniel Bryan just got buried


----------



## Emobacca

So was that a botch or excellent selling?

Yup that was a sell


----------



## Derek

That was it?


Weak.


----------



## MysticRVD

Botch by Danielson and he loses clean


----------



## I drink and I know things

wow...lame


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Some good a** selling from Bryan.


----------



## PikachuMan

wtf is this


----------



## Dub

oh no here comes a Daniel got bury thread.


----------



## Leechmaster

ugh, I can't believe this douche beat Bryan.


----------



## firekindahurts

That sucked.


----------



## dele

lol Bryan botch


----------



## why

come on.. thats it?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Surprised Bryan lost. I guess they are taking the lose at first, but soon look impressive rout with him.


----------



## t4dodge

Bryan HAD to lose this match... Simply to avoid the SUPER CENA like powers win...


----------



## BigPawr

LOL and Daniel Bryan putting people over in NXT


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

They were definitely playing up the injury by Daniel Bryan.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

:lmao "Of course we know the extent you idiot, he lost because of it."


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao "Yes we do know the extent you idiot, he just lost the match because of it!!"

They are turning Bryan into a mega-face.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

Serpent01 said:


> Daniel Bryan just got buried





LOL! Ok.


----------



## New School Fire

Meh, a botch by Danielson followed by a clean loss.


----------



## linkintpark

LOL @ "He's from Winnipeg you idiot" sign


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

barrett looked solid, give him the title


----------



## Torture_Rack84

Ok, Barrett said he's 6'7, then Cole said 6'5... 
and danielson is not 5'10, that lil kid is 5'4... Lol
Wwe needs to get their shit together.... Lol


And it's obvious danielson is gonna lose every match on NXT and still get voted in by the fans, and the superstars will vote someone else in


----------



## Dark Kent

These damn rookies need to work on their finishing moves cause the first 3 that i've seen have been pathetic.


----------



## t4dodge

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> They were definitely playing up the injury by Daniel Bryan.


x2


...


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao Jericho schooling the announce crew is nice.

Wouldn't have like Bryan losing, but it makes sense. The way it happened was meh though.


----------



## thegreatone15

And here comes the dreadful Bryan got buried threads.


----------



## Harbinger

Matt Hardy looks like he has a pole up his ass in his still shot.


----------



## Dub

Im loving the johnny cash song with this promo


----------



## ikarinokami

jake the snake sighting hell yea.


----------



## OfficeSelect

Daniel Bryan = Berried.


----------



## t4dodge

LOVE the Johnny Cash / HBK music...


----------



## TJTheGr81

Methinks the botch was intentional. :side:


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Anybody else hoping that we get to see Hardy dancing with his rookie like he does with Khali?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

TheGreatOne2735 said:


> These damn rookies need to work on their finishing moves cause the first 3 that i've seen have been pathetic.


barrett's finisher is a powerbomb.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Im loving the johnny cash song with this promo


Hell yea.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

HBK/Undertaker should definitely main event.


----------



## Panzer

Just got in. What did I miss?


----------



## t4dodge

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Im loving the johnny cash song with this promo


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

TJTheGr81 said:


> Methinks the botch was intentional. :side:


I think it was too.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Was that a botch or a sell? Pretty nice job by everyone involved if it was a botch...the cover up was believable.


----------



## icehouse

TJTheGr81 said:


> Methinks the botch was intentional. :side:


Agreed


----------



## bjnelson19705

t4dodge said:


> x2
> 
> 
> ...


x3

......


----------



## thegreatone15

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Anybody else hoping that we get to see Hardy dancing with his rookie like he does with Khali?


That's because they always go out there to Khali's theme. You can't really dance off Matt Hardy theme.


----------



## FITZ

Not to happy about Danielson losing and even less happy with the match itself. Not really enjoying this show at all. Kind of tempted to just change the channel.

I think the botch was intentional as well.


----------



## New School Fire

Idk, botch looked pretty legit to me, they just had a pretty nice recovery.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

thoughts on barrett people??


----------



## Azuran

Pandemic™ said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


Bryan got buried.




























... I kid.


----------



## Omega_VIK

KingCrash said:


> :lmao Jericho schooling the announce crew is nice.
> 
> Wouldn't have like Bryan losing, but it makes sense. The way it happened was meh though.


Yeah, me neither. But since he's injuried, it makes sense. Too bad we didn't get a great match out of it.


----------



## icehouse

Pandemic™ said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


David Otunga lost to Darren Young via Punk tripping Otunga up.

and

Daniel Bryan losing to Wade Barret do to his injury from last week.


----------



## bjnelson19705

Hotdiggity11 said:


> HBK/Undertaker should definitely main event.


agreed.


----------



## HTial12

Pretty sure it was a botch. He didn't fall because his kidney/back/ribs or whatever. He missed the rope with his left foot.


----------



## the-gaffer

OfficeSelect said:


> Daniel Bryan = Berried.


What flavour


----------



## Future Shock

Lol @ Daniels marks thinking it wasn't a botch. Fuk outta here...


----------



## Harbinger

It was a botch. Jericho was frantic trying to cover up for him.


----------



## perro

TaylorFitz said:


> Not to happy about Danielson losing and even less happy with the match itself. Not really enjoying this show at all. Kind of tempted to just change the channel.
> 
> I think the botch was intentional as well.


Barret would be buried if he lost to a guy half his size with a injury

deal &/or Chill


----------



## bme

Pandemic™;8116806 said:


> Just got in. What did I miss?


- Young vs. Otunga, (Young wins with Punk's help, Otunga pushes Truth)

- Fight between Otunga & Truth

- Miz says Bryan learned a lesson last week, tells em he's facing Wade Barrett and wishes him luck by slapping his injured lower back.

- Bryan vs. Wade (Wade controls most of the match and wins with a slam, Jericho puts Bryan in the LionTamer after the match)


----------



## icehouse

WTF I didn't realize this show has been on for almost forty minutes


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

the-gaffer said:


> What flavour


Blue Berried! :shocked:


----------



## RatherDashing

Completely forgot this show was on. I've already seen more promos than the actual show.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

it was a botch, you have to remember wwe uses ropes where as danielson is used to wires which is more stiff.


----------



## thegreatone15

TaylorFitz said:


> Not to happy about Danielson losing and even less happy with the match itself. Not really enjoying this show at all. Kind of tempted to just change the channel.
> 
> I think the botch was intentional as well.


What did you expect from it? It was obvious they were playing up to his injury from last week. I don't think it's really that big a deal that he lost. You wanna change the channel base on a show that only has 2 episodes so far.


----------



## why

gobsayscomeon said:


> Was that a botch or a sell? Pretty nice job by everyone involved if it was a botch...the cover up was believable.


Pretty sure it was a sell.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

TJTheGr81 said:


> Methinks the botch was intentional. :side:


That's because it was intentional. It's obvious he was selling the injury.


----------



## OfficeSelect

the-gaffer said:


> What flavour


 Blue of course.


----------



## TJTheGr81

recap of the ref's fastcount last night :side: and Sheamus


----------



## KnowYourRole

Surprised they kept showing it until the Sheamus and Triple H confrontation.


----------



## t4dodge

HHH got buried...


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Why?

HHH beat him in the Chamber.

That's why!


----------



## I drink and I know things

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> That's because it was intentional. It's obvious he was selling the injury.


A little shady that ribs cause your leg to give out...


----------



## RizoRiz

Lol at all of you saying "I'm not happy Bryan lost" its part of a storyline obviously that will lead to a fued. You don't focus on someone so much just to bury them. They're getting him over as a face with the sympathy angle.

The way Barrett reacted so quickly to the slip on the rope made me believe it was an intentional botch.


----------



## Panzer

icehouse said:


> David Otunga lost to Darren Young via Punk tripping Otunga up.
> 
> and
> 
> Daniel Bryan losing to Wade Barret do to his injury from last week.


At first I thought you meant that soccer player then I remember that some *** is called Wade Barrett in NXT.

Lame.


----------



## PikachuMan

his twitter account is blowing up :lmao


----------



## bme

LOL "my twitter account is blowin up"



TJTheGr81 said:


> recap of the ref's fastcount last night :side: and Sheamus


yeah i noticed that count was fast too


----------



## Dub

PikachuMan said:


> his twitter account is blowing up :lmao


who's?

edit: Nvm


----------



## doctorj89

what in the fuck is Gabriel wearing?


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao Sensei


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Sensei of Mattitude


----------



## BigPawr

what is gabriel wearing?


----------



## Derek

What the hell is Gabriel wearing?


----------



## bjnelson19705

PikachuMan said:


> his twitter account is blowing up :lmao


cole is gonna eat him up.


----------



## Harbinger

doctorj89 said:


> what in the fuck is Gabriel wearing?


Space Cadet!


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Striker is an awesome host


----------



## I drink and I know things

RizoRiz said:


> Lol at all of you saying "I'm not happy Bryan lost" its part of a storyline obviously that will lead to a fued. You don't focus on someone so much just to bury them. They're getting him over as a face with the sympathy angle.
> 
> The way Barrett reacted so quickly to the slip on the rope made me believe it was an intentional botch.


My problem isn't that Bryan lost, but that I wanted to see a good wrestling match on a wrestling show.


----------



## t4dodge

doctorj89 said:


> what in the fuck is Gabriel wearing?


Something from Buck Rogers...


----------



## Omega_VIK

Lol, it's JBL.


----------



## Torture_Rack84

anyone else wanna trade the NXT rookies for some of their pros and some lames from raw/smackdown? lol


----------



## doctorj89

Good job, Matt ... "kinda reminds me of a young Matt Hardy."


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao Skip Sheffield stole Austin's vest


----------



## Emobacca

Skip's look is Lance Cade plus Stone Cold Steve Austin

Looks like a tool


----------



## BigPawr

Steroided Double J?


----------



## Harbinger

Another Cowboy?

Fuck that. Go find Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## bjnelson19705

regal's rookie looks kinda like lance cade


----------



## Sephiroth

I hope Hardy shows Gabriel how to slam a tornado


----------



## KnowYourRole

Vince had a match with Cena in 2006 who are they trying to fool?


----------



## Dark Kent

Uhhhh what.....in the blue hell...is that fool wearing?


----------



## TJTheGr81

"First time ever?"

I'm pretty sure Vince has faced Cena before


----------



## firekindahurts

I don't care that Bryan lost the match, but he seriously only did like 2 or 3 moves.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Skip Sheffield is Steve Wilkos on Steroids.


----------



## I drink and I know things

I hate Skip Sheffield's gimmick, but it was actually getting over a bit in FCW. Angel seems so uncomfortable on the mic.


----------



## t4dodge

gobsayscomeon said:


> My problem isn't that Bryan lost, but that I wanted to see a good wrestling match on a wrestling show.


then shut off your TV and go to a local show...


----------



## RatedRudy

JBL+STONE COLD= Skip Sheffield ?


----------



## New School Fire

Sephiroth said:


> I hope Hardy shows Gabriel how to slam a tornado


Hardy only knows how to slap a tornado not slam one.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

firekindahurts said:


> I don't care that Bryan lost the match, but he seriously only did like 2 or 3 moves.


That's because he was selling the injury.


----------



## Harbinger

There's very few wrestlers I honestly can't stand to watch.

Lance Cade happens to be one of them. Regal's rookie loses, show over.


----------



## perro

firekindahurts said:


> I don't care that Bryan lost the match, but he seriously only did like 2 or 3 moves.


the wwe is being protective, no reason for him to over exert him self


----------



## RatherDashing

"The action on NXT continues _right now_..."
"This match will begin when we come back!"

Poppycock.


----------



## thegreatone15

gobsayscomeon said:


> My problem isn't that Bryan lost, but that I wanted to see a good wrestling match on a wrestling show.


Some of you people don't realize that WWE is more to it then just wrestling matches. It called prolonging a story and getting more meaning into the show then just watching the matches all the time.

They are doing all this to get him over as a babyface and to get the crowd behind him. If you didn't realize it's pretty clear that they were playing up from his injury last week.


----------



## Harbinger

RatherDashing said:


> "The action on NXT continues _right now_..."
> "This match will begin when we come back!"
> 
> Poppycock.


Call shenanigans sir!


----------



## New School Fire

I think the WWE should have stuck with last weeks format. Have a Rookie vs. Rookie match, a tag match involving Rookies and Pros and in the main event have a rookie face off against a pro.


----------



## Azuran

KnowYourRole said:


> Vince had a match with Cena in 2006 who are they trying to fool?


Dude, the 3 month rule.


----------



## Dub

perro said:


> the wwe is being protective, no reason for him to over exert him self


They probably gave him a short match so he can heal faster.


----------



## OfficeSelect

So far this week has been pretty bad. I was excited after last week, but so far it's basically like Superstars with less over stars.


----------



## why

firekindahurts said:


> I don't care that Bryan lost the match, but he seriously only did like 2 or 3 moves.


He was already injured and they were selling the injury. If Bryan did more, people would think he is related to Cena. Gotta prevent another superman push.


----------



## KingCrash

:lmao Regal's look at Sheffield is priceless


----------



## t4dodge

Bryan runs into WM26 and saves HBK !!!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

This guys gimmick sucks


----------



## Harbinger

Cornfed Meathead?
FUCK THIS.

FUCKFUCKFUCK GET OFF MY SCREEN RIGHT NOW JEWCOWBOY.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

can't believe ppl are complaining about how Bryan's been booked.


----------



## Emobacca

Heck no


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Are you a good wrestler?

Heck No


----------



## Hotdiggity11

The new Trevor Murdoch?


----------



## doctorj89

Guys, it's ok. He's going to be serving knuckle sandwiches and slices of humble pie ...


----------



## New School Fire

I hope Gabrial buries this guy.


----------



## t4dodge

Shrek Sheffield?!?


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son

Fail.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao his gimmick is terrible


----------



## Derek

That is the worst catchphrase I've ever heard.


----------



## PunchDrunk

Nice pg interview HECK NO



FIRST POST


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

Ahhhh, this guy is Ryan Reeves I didn't notice that. Back on Tough Enough he was known as the Silverback Vanilla Gorilla or something. Now he is the Cornhead Meathead..... nice.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

:lmao Cornfed Meathead....wowzers


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Wow, Sloth from The Goonies is wrestling now? 

I hated this guy on Tough Enough... still do.


----------



## Dub

LOL at Micheal cole.


----------



## firekindahurts

perro said:


> the wwe is being protective, no reason for him to over exert him self


overexert himself? This is Bryan Danielson!!


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Yep Yep Yep what it do?

Lamest catchphrase ever.


----------



## Mr. Body

yep yep yep.. what it do??

I dig it


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Wow, Skip Sheffield is a *GIANT* Douche!!!


----------



## I drink and I know things

t4dodge said:


> then shut off your TV and go to a local show...


Nah...I actually like WWE programming right now for the most part. That doesn't mean some segments don't disappoint me.


----------



## JabroniDrive

LOL at Regal and his "the fuck am I doing here" look on his face.


----------



## Harbinger

Hotdiggity11 said:


> The new Trevor Murdoch?


Murdoch had talent.

Does this guy blow? Yip yip yip.

Matthews took my Space Cadet description of Gabriel.


----------



## Panzer

What the fuck is Shitfield talking about? I never heard about the WWE in 1994.


----------



## doctorj89

Now that I see his entire body, I reiterate ... what the fuck is Gabriel wearing?


----------



## t4dodge

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> can't believe ppl are complaining about how Bryan's been booked.




Par for the course...


----------



## Derek

Personality of an open grave.

Regal owns.


----------



## DonnyMic

Yep yep yep, what it do?:lmao oh man this guy is going places.


----------



## KnowYourRole

Did they just mention workrate on national television? This show is so geared toward us it's not funny.


----------



## EdEddNEddy

What was Justin wearing on his way to the ring lol. Can't wait to see what Gaberial is going to bring.


----------



## Hotdiggity11

JabroniDrive said:


> LOL at Regal and his "the fuck am I doing here" look on his face.




Well, he is an English elitist paired with a Southern *******. It is part of the pairing gimmick lol.


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao "We Want Matt" chant, the damn match just started


----------



## thegreatone15

New School Fire said:


> I think the WWE should have stuck with last weeks format. Have a Rookie vs. Rookie match, a tag match involving Rookies and Pros and in the main event have a rookie face off against a pro.


Why use the same formula every week? You gotta mixed things up every week to stay unpredictable.


----------



## t4dodge

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> :lmao Cornfed Meathead....wowzers


CORN FED MEAT HEAD CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP!


----------



## doctorj89

Did Cole just say "I'm hip"?


----------



## perro

firekindahurts said:


> overexert himself? This is Bryan Danielson!!


and this is the WWE

Bigger schedule = more travel time = less time to rest = higher Injury rate


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

Wow, and I thought Heath Slater was annoying...

Fuck that, this guy just shouldn't touch the mic for the rest of the contest...


----------



## Panzer

firekindahurts said:


> overexert himself? This is Bryan Danielson!!


The WWE doesn't care. The WWE logic is if you weren't successful in the WWE, you were never successful as a professional wrestler.


----------



## Dark Kent

It's sad how over Matt is only to be completely wasted...


----------



## Harbinger

When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


----------



## wrestlingfan4ever

The motherfuckers tights say "cornfed" fpalm


----------



## New School Fire

Not a great show tonight, seems like they are holding back.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Workrate makes it's debut on WWE television.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

3VK said:


> When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


around when twitter became big.


----------



## Derek

3VK said:


> When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


He's been Fat Hardy for a while now.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

Here is what Punk thought of Young on NXT today


----------



## BigPawr

Fat Hardy, that whatI've been calling him for the past couple years


----------



## Harbinger

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> The motherfuckers tights say "cornfed" fpalm


:lmao


----------



## PhilThePain

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> The motherfuckers tights say "cornfed" fpalm


Yip yip yip! What it do!


----------



## t4dodge

3VK said:


> When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


About 4 years ago...


----------



## thegreatone15

3VK said:


> When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


You don't watch Smackdown? WOW....


----------



## Dub

t4dodge said:


> About 4 years ago...


Thank Lita for that.


----------



## t4dodge

U Cant See Me 123 said:


> Here is what Punk thought of Young on NXT today


SES & JUGGS


----------



## doctorj89

wrestlingfan4ever said:


> The motherfuckers tights say "cornfed" fpalm


:lmao yeah I am not ok with that.


----------



## Harbinger

Matt obviously, unlike Jeff, prefers Beer to Meth.


----------



## Slam_It

What did the commercial for MSG say? Something about a supershow? *Points to location*


----------



## Evo

Well, I said before the debut of NXT that WWE could take two routes with Sheffield. A more serious approach, or the "Jimmy Wang Yang" approach. The difference, I said, would either be success or failure, respectively.

Looks like they're going with the "Jimmy Wang Yang" approach. This guy is doomed.


----------



## t4dodge

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Thank Lita for that.


and we're not talking good ole home cookin!


----------



## I drink and I know things

3VK said:


> When did Matt Hardy get fat? I need to start watching Smackdown or something.


Hardy has addressed this if I remember correctly. Some health problem keeps him from doing ab work.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD

t4dodge said:


> SES & JUGGS


Indeed Serena's got epic cans.

I think Justin Gabriel kinda looks creepy...


----------



## Sphynxx

Skip should use Festus nickname The Cornfed Colossus


----------



## Harbinger

thegreatone15 said:


> You don't watch Smackdown? WOW....


Yeah, I'm probably twice your age and can evidently still find more to do on a Friday night.

WOW....


----------



## t4dodge

*This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between posts. Please try again in 12 seconds.*

Sucks when trying to keep up with a TV show and forum replies!!!!


----------



## Derek

gobsayscomeon said:


> Hardy has addressed this if I remember correctly. Some health problem keeps him from doing ab work.


I heard that to, but a beer gut is a beer gut.


----------



## 193503

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Thank Lita for that.


Lita isn't fat and they've been not together for like 5 years. DONT BLAME MY GIRL!


----------



## doctorj89

Oh my ... I haven't seen Regal compete in a while but good lord is he large.


----------



## PunchDrunk

Out of this show i see:

Daniel Bryan to feud with miz
Darren Young to ultimately join SES and lose the hair
Wade Barret to join Raw, get lost in shuffle of low-mid carders with primo, carlito, bourne
the rest to go back to FCW/released/TNA


----------



## BigPawr

oh shit, Double J!!!!


----------



## t4dodge

3VK said:


> Yeah, I'm probably twice your age and can evidently still find more to do on a Friday night.
> 
> WOW....


LOL...

I'm older than both of you, I'm married so I have no fucking life and I'm home with the wife... hahahaha


----------



## TJTheGr81

:lmao:lmao:lmao at Matthews dropping a "VINTAGE!!"


----------



## Panzer

Vintage Skip Shitfield?


----------



## Harbinger

MATTHEWS JUST SAID VINTAGE HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Dub

ryanm1058123 said:


> Lita isn't fat and they've been not together for like 5 years. DONT BLAME MY GIRL!


Hey! The bitch was a homie hopper a'ight.


----------



## perro

STRUT!


----------



## RetroGamer

-I think Gabriel is really hot.

-Ok these commentator's need to stop saying "vintage" around these rookies. It's embarrassing.

-Not as good as last week....


----------



## doctorj89

Cole just repeated it ... I really hope the "knuckle sandwiches and humble pie" doesn't become a phrase they regularly use with him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

That *WAS* Vintage Sheffield!!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Wrestling>Cena said:


> Hey! The bitch was a homie hopper a'ight.


Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.

Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.

Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.


----------



## t4dodge

ryanm1058123 said:


> Lita isn't fat and they've been not together for like 5 years. DONT BLAME MY GIRL!


oh jesus...


----------



## ikarinokami

ab work just requires you to burn alot of fat. swimming works just fine, but it's a hell of alot of work, if you don't have a naturally fast metabolism.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

RetroGamer said:


> -Ok these commentator's need to stop saying "vintage" around these rookies. It's embarrassing.


The Vintage line was a joke.


----------



## thegreatone15

3VK said:


> Yeah, I'm probably twice your age and can evidently still find more to do on a Friday night.
> 
> WOW....


Well, who said that you had to watch it while it aired on TV. You could always DVR or watch it on you tube.


----------



## Harbinger

t4dodge said:


> LOL...
> 
> I'm older than both of you, I'm married so I have no fucking life and I'm home with the wife... hahahaha


Doubt it man haha. Me and the wife and son find plenty to do though. And when my parents feel nice my wife and I still get to go out with friends. Sometimes marriage isn't a prison sentence, shockingly.


----------



## Dub

LOL at Regal no selling matt's punches.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Regal bitching to the moron.


----------



## perro

450!!!!!!!


----------



## New School Fire

Wow a 450, haven't seen that in awhile.


----------



## Emobacca

Awful camera work on the 450 splash


----------



## Derek

The finish suprised me there.


----------



## Dub

AHHHH THE 450 Returns!!!!!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10

450 Splash... Didn't expect that one...


Nice.


----------



## The Ice King

Wasn't there just something about how that move is illegal??


----------



## Panzer

I'm guessing most of the people in the audience have never even seen a 450 Splash before.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Looked like the cameramen didn't expect the 450.


----------



## doctorj89

Great finisher by Gabriel ... easily the best of the Rookies



LethalWeapon000 said:


> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.
> 
> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.
> 
> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.


Thank God for you, sir. Luscious and Danger's legacies live on.


----------



## Harbinger

Christ Hardy's got full on dunlap syndrome.


----------



## t4dodge

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.
> 
> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.
> 
> Lita *clap* She smashed the homie.


But... Spit or Swallow?


----------



## im back babes

someone jobbed


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose

Oh yeah, they're definitely playing up Bryan's injury.


----------



## Derek

I guess Heath Slater is not cool.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123

lol Slater


----------



## TJTheGr81

Heath Slater's not cool :lmao


----------



## BigPawr

OMGZ TEH HAZINGZ!


----------



## Dub

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao at Bryan


----------



## doctorj89

Happy to see Carlito spitting in people's faces again.


----------



## RatherDashing

BOOM! FACIAL.


----------



## Dark Kent

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## t4dodge

WWE HAZING - NXT style...


----------



## dele

gobsayscomeon said:


> Hardy has addressed this if I remember correctly. Some health problem keeps him from doing ab work.


He had a torn ab muscle and was at risk of having his intestines coming through the hole. Needless to say it took a bit to heal.

Nice 450 splash btw.


----------



## 193503

I don't get it.


----------



## Harbinger

Slater's a bitch.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Not a terrible show. The stories are progressing nicely.


----------



## RatedRudy

wow i thought carlito was goign to spit at daniel bryan for a second but i guess he still pissed from last week's loss to slater and christian.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

solid show. Bryans been booked pretty great so far.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't get it.


He spits in the face of people who don't want to be cool. Vintage Carlito Caribbean Cool.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

note to slater, bring back the tights.


----------



## t4dodge

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't get it.


you never will... give up now...


----------



## The_Jiz

Did you see Bryan there? That guy is fucked up. xD


----------



## doctorj89

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't get it.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KPabLcmZJw

first thing you hear when Carlito arrives.


----------



## TJTheGr81

Pretty good show. Not as good as last week, but I still enjoyed it. Bryan is being built up as a big babyface it would seem, with everyone picking on him. Matches got a decent length too. The stories all seem to be coming into form too.


----------



## 193503

t4dodge said:


> you never will... give up now...


I don't know some inside IWC joke? 

Get over yourself :lol:


----------



## thegreatone15

I love the way this show is playing out so far. The stories and interactions between the rookies and pros have been great so far. It has a lot of twist and turns to it. It really gives you that feeling of wondering what is gonna happen next week.


----------



## Evo

Overall, a well-executed program.

Interesting how the lines were completely blurred in Young vs. Otunga. Young's character is clearly a face, Otunga's character is clearly a heel, yet the match was booked the other way around. In the end, Otunga stays on the heel side of things. Normally, that's something I'd shy away from, but this this show is all about *development*, it actually made perfect sense.

As did Barrett vs. Bryan. Yeah, a lot of people probably didn't want to see Bryan lose there (especially in quick fashion), but what are you going to do with that match? Have Bryan come out on top, or further the plot? I guarantee that you can't do both. WWE made the right call and Bryan is going to be a mega-star.

I already made my comments on Sheffield earlier. He's not going anywhere.

Hoping for a good showing for Michael Tarver next week.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Surprised to 450 splash by Gabriel. Good stuff.

Eh, tonight was pretty decent. Not as great as the debut last week. But still, this was pretty good.


----------



## thegreatone15

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't know some inside IWC joke?
> 
> Get over yourself :lol:


What is there not to get? Why does Carlito always say why he spits in people faces? If you saw the show last week it makes sense why he spit in Slater's face.


----------



## Harbinger

dele said:


> He had a torn ab muscle and was at risk of having his intestines coming through the hole. Needless to say it took a bit to heal.


That's a hernia. Like a perfect medical definition of a hernia.

In that case, I retract all fat jokes because hernias are extremely painful and usually require surgery to correct. Even then it takes years to fully heal and he really wont be able to do ab work for quite some time without risking another tear.

I feel bad now


----------



## 193503

thegreatone15 said:


> What is there not to get? Why does Carlito always say why he spits in people faces? If you saw the show last week it makes sense why he spit in Slater's face.


It was in reference to the Lita comments. I know the whole backstory with her.


----------



## RetroGamer

Main event was horrible.
The splash saved it.


----------



## thegreatone15

ryanm1058123 said:


> It was in reference to the Lita comments. I know the whole backstory with her.


Oh ok. Well, my apologies then.


----------



## t4dodge

ryanm1058123 said:


> I don't know some inside IWC joke?
> 
> Get over yourself :lol:


FAIL...


----------



## The_Jiz

Gabriel looks like AJ Styles.


----------



## DonnyMic

The_Jiz said:


> Gabriel looks like AJ Styles.


Matt Hardy said on his youtube channel, they Gabriel reminded him of AJ Styles.


----------



## Keezers

Skip Sheffield and Regal were fucking funny together, everything from his goofy dancing, the fact he has 'cornfed' written on his shorts, and Regal getting pissed off at him was hilarious.


----------



## llamadux

RetroGamer said:


> Main event was horrible.
> The splash saved it.


Because matt hardy is horrible.


----------



## Rade.-

llamadux said:


> Because matt hardy is horrible.


*
I Agree with U.
*


----------



## Danielsen

llamadux said:


> Because matt hardy is horrible.


WTF? Matt Hardy is a great wrestler..

-

The Main Event was saved by the 450 splash, made by a man, stading at 1,85 centimeters.. Great.. Its like seeing Khali make a Sunset Flip Powerbomb, or something.


----------



## Ninja Rush

WHERES "DANIELSON BURIED" AT!?


----------



## Mr Nice Guy

bjnelson19705 said:


> cole is gonna eat him up.


Michael Cole does NOT approve of TWITTER!


----------



## Rop3

Otunga vs Darren Young was a good match, definately earned my redemption for last week. Skip Sheffield is annoying, but I guess that'd make him a good heel.. Hopefully not though. Gabriel's splash saved the last match, but he needs an intro video like the rest or I won't care for the guy.

Seemed like a filler episode. Next week might be better now that the introductions are over.


----------



## cactus_jack22

Rop3 said:


> Otunga vs Darren Young was a good match, definately earned my redemption for last week. Skip Sheffield is annoying, but I guess that'd make him a good heel.. Hopefully not though. Gabriel's splash saved the last match, but he needs an intro video like the rest or I won't care for the guy.


It was a good match even if the crowd was dead and The Truth tried to get the crowd into it several times and he did but it died down quickly. But glad Darren got a chance to show off his some of his ability, Otunga was just as good last time, but looks like he'll need a new mentor.

I don't really have anything to say about the Daniel Bryan match with the injury it just sucked, why couldn't Tarver have wrestled in his place? 

The last match the crowd was more involved but that's because Hardy and Regal were in it. Maybe WWE superstars should get more involved in the matches until the NXT wrestlers can make name for themselves

I loved the ending, that's what u get for acting like an idiot Slater


----------



## Crimson™

cactus_jack22 said:


> It was a good match even if the crowd was dead and The Truth tried to get the crowd into it several times and he did but it died down quickly. But glad Darren got a chance to show off his some of his ability, Otunga was just as good last time, but looks like he'll need a new mentor.
> 
> *I don't really have anything to say about the Daniel Bryan match with the injury it just sucked, why couldn't Tarver have wrestled in his place? *
> 
> The last match the crowd was more involved but that's because Hardy and Regal were in it. Maybe WWE superstars should get more involved in the matches until the NXT wrestlers can make name for themselves
> 
> I loved the ending, that's what u get for acting like an idiot Slater


Advancing the storyline. Barrett has a good seven inches on Bryan. For him to have such a bad injury and take on Barrett will get him over with the crowd. Especially since Jericho attacked him afterward and put him back into the Liontamer. They are trying to get him over as a big-time face and as a result of his injury he got over as a face even more, despite losing to Barrett. Plus, it got Barrett a win and some heat. It was a win-win.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Decent show, I loved the ending with Carlito.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD

When I first read the Daniel/Barret match on paper, it sounds like a burial or an uneventful jobbing but when I actually watched NXT, Daniels may have gained a lot more sympathy from the audience and is likely making him a lot more over. Great booking right there.


----------



## RizoRiz

Barrett vs Bryan was still better than the shitfest Otunga vs Young, those 2 are so boring in the ring. Plus they both have terrible finishers.


----------



## Grubbs89

just finished watching nxt was a good show


----------



## JoseBxNYC

Skipp Sheffield will leave first that's for sure.


----------



## Evolution #1

Really into this NXT show, seems like a really good idea and there are some good wrestlers coming through. This show wasn't as good as the 1st week but still enjoyable. As a note how good is CM Punk and playing his character rite now??! the guy is on top of his game right now!


----------



## Red Stinger

I'm finding it really entertaining and interesting.


----------



## Gin

Another cool episode. Thank god they delivered and keep the main audience.

I like Barrett. He is like a taller version of Robert Roode for me. He had to go over and he thankfully did while also continuing the Miz/Danielson storyline.

I still like Otunga and I think I've come to the point when wrestling isn't my top priority in the WWE. Otunga, in my books, has the look, can talk and sure has some charisma. I also haven't given up on Young because I like the interaction with Punk. Did you notice how much calmer Young was this week? 

Sheffield dissapointed me. Nothing really special except for the funny interactions with Regal. Gabrial delivered big time even though most of the match was done by Hardy (who gets worse every damn week). The 450 was really nice.

I like NXT.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

how many guys win?? 2??

smackdown and raw??

because barrett could be a main eventer and last night he showed decent wrestling ability in limited time, but he does want gabriel's fcw title so maybe he's not ready yet


----------



## OML

another great episode the storys and characters are really starting to progress, everyone seems to be involved in something and I like the feel of this show!


----------



## mstanley

Its a shame that Skip Sheffield has such an ugly face and voice, because he's built like an asbolute tank.

Really enjoyed the show again, looking forward to seeing Slater go over Carlito soon 

Also looking forward to Wade Barrett becoming the first ever English world champion. He has genuinely got it all.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I thought the episode was very well done tonight. The relationship between Otunga and Darren's and their mentors have developed pretty well. I can also see they're going to make Bryan a huge baby face when it all said done so I like they're progressing that story as well. 

Am I the only one who likes Sheffield? I think he has a ton of charisma and could be a very entertaining baby face with the gimmick he has. Justin didn't get a video package so I don't know what's up with him and he didn't do much in the match so I'm still iffy whether or not I like the guy, but overall it was a good show.


----------



## Nasi

I think Sheffield's hilarious, AB... I totally agree about the charisma. I also enjoyed the tweet later about how "coach Bill" lost them the match.


----------



## SOSheamus

Ass Buster said:


> I thought the episode was very well done tonight. The relationship between Otunga and Darren's and their mentors have developed pretty well. I can also see they're going to make Bryan a huge baby face when it all said done so I like they're progressing that story as well.
> 
> Am I the only one who likes Sheffield? I think he has a ton of charisma and could be a very entertaining baby face with the gimmick he has. Justin didn't get a video package so I don't know what's up with him and he didn't do much in the match so I'm still iffy whether or not I like the guy, but overall it was a good show.


I dont mind sheffield from what i have seen of him in FCW...He is a decent big man worker, with a really cool stunner like finisher. He has charisma with this character, and gets the FCW fans to chant along with him and what not. Just his character is one of those that people might not like him for.

I always wanted to see Ryan "The silverback" Reeves make it in WWE. I would have loved that gimmick where he just destroyed everyone, because the guy is a tank and The silverback nickname is call. Would have marked hard for a hanging powerslam finsiher from him called the silverback attack...But hey, i guess we're gonna have to do with him as a texan who drinks mountain dew and channts yep, yep, yep or is it yip, yip, yip...I cant remember.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Wow, before NXT started, I thought I wouldn't be watching NXT regularly, but after last week, I had to continue watching. And i'm glad I did, because last night's show was really good. I didn't really care for the last match, but the rest of it was great. 

Also Sheffield is huge. Why is he playing such a dumb gimmick? I can see him being the equivalent to somebody like JBL, except without the manboobs. I hope that's why they chose a serious hard-hitting competitor as his pro.


----------



## JTX1

After watching this show I decided not to DVR every episode. Its not a must-watch for me because its nothing new. Its just a way to introduce us to WWE's farm system. I can miss that if I' busy.


----------



## DarthSimian

Ass Buster said:


> Am I the only one who likes Sheffield? I think he has a ton of charisma and could be a very entertaining baby face with the gimmick he has.


Not at all. Skip was easily my most impressive rookie this week and entertained me to the hilt. I am totally into his character and his promo was one of the best NXT promos till now and was laughing throughout the way. Charismatic big man = gold !

Yep yep yep wut it do !


----------



## Morrison Follower

Enjoyed NXT again this week. The Otunga/Young bout dragged on a bit too long but I'm glad with the way it all turned out in the end. Young slightly annoys me though. Otunga has a look and character that could do him well as a heel, so I can see he and Truth going at it for the duration of the show. Barrett looked impressive and I liked the way Jericho put him over - I think he's going to have a good future.

Enjoyed the ME, especially due to Gabriel. I've been following his work since his PJ Black days so it was great finally seeing him on TV after months of also watching him on FCW. The 450 looked picture perfect and he's also the first rookie to pin a WWE pro. I think that's a good sign for him. I'm hoping he gets a singles match next week to display more of his talents.

Regarding Skip - he's much more suitable as a face which is where I think they're going with him. A couple of months ago he worked dark match before RAW and had the crowd saying "Yep Yep Yep" along with him. So I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up hitting his finisher or something on Regal next week.


----------



## Pittsburgh

People saying that Danielson was the star of last night's show are blind marks (Jericho-esque). Actually, I'm going as far as saying that he's done nothing yesterday. All in all, I found Justin Gabriel to be twice as impressive... the 450 looked amazing (especially from a guy standing at 6'1"), and he seems to have the WWE looks that Danielson lacks. That being said, I'm pretty sure Danielson won't get anywhere near a world title during his tenure with the 'E. He hasn't done anything since debuting on NXT, so all the people being up in his ass about his performance in the company are either lying, or are blind indy marks. Plus, he can't sell for shit (though I have a feeling that he's not even trying) and I'm saying that as someone who knows how it's not so important in indy leagues. Sheffield (as a face), Barrett (heel) and Otunga (heel) on the other hand could go really far IMO if trained a little bit more in the ring. I'm actually confused as to where they want to go with Sheffield, Otunga and Young. Sheffield seems to be a face, but Young and Otunga have displayed characteristics from both sides. That's why I'm gonna tune in next week.


----------



## Evo

LOL @ Danielson not knowing how to sell. The fuck are you watching?


----------



## Gin

EvoLution™ said:


> LOL @ Danielson not knowing how to sell. The fuck are you watching?


He sells differently than most of the other wrestlers to be fair. It's not bad at all, it's just different.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon

i said on another forum last night that the moment black hit the 450 splash, he became a crowd favorite ... there was a dead silence and then when he hit it the crowd was roaring.


----------



## PoisonMouse

They should have kept the Ryback gimmick for Skip Sheffield.


----------



## Pittsburgh

EvoLution™;8119592 said:


> LOL @ Danielson not knowing how to sell. The fuck are you watching?


You don't sit up from an opponent's finisher with "cracked ribs" in about a second. You lie down, and sell it "unconsciously", at least in the WWE that is. Last week, Danielson got up in a moment after a really fucking huge bump, and no-sold every kick and slam Jericho gave him. Super-Cena? Please.


----------



## jman619hbk

Pretending to be unconscious isn't selling. It's not gonna kill you. It's gonna make you grab your ribs in agony or in pain. He's not overselling it like most people do.


----------



## FITZ

My ribs hurt really bad, than someone slams me into the floor. Would I be more likely to just pass out or start moving and screaming in pain because now my ribs worse than they did before?

I don't get the impression that you've ever seen him wrestle outside the WWE so I really don't see how you think that he can't "sell for shit" after seeing 2 matches that I don't think lasted more than a combined 10 minutes.

I will admit that he didn't do all that much to shine last week other than sell his injury really well and build on his relationship with the Miz. He wasn't the star of that show by any means.


----------



## Nasi

jman619hbk said:


> Pretending to be unconscious isn't selling. It's not gonna kill you. It's gonna make you grab your ribs in agony or in pain. He's not overselling it like most people do.


This is exactly right. He's selling, he's just not _over_selling. I thought it was excellent. And, maybe in a similar vein, I really liked that he tapped immediately to the Liontamer last week. So many guys seem to think they're gonna look weak if they don't spend at least two minutes writhing in a submission hold before grabbing the ropes, and no one seems to actually tap out anymore. So tapping immediately really made Jericho's finisher look badass. 

I don't know, his selling is one of my favorite things about him (and I'm not a previous-to-NXT fan, so all I know is what he's been doing on the show thus far). Different strokes.


----------



## Saint Dick

- Wasn't very impressed by Young or Otunga.
- Barrett/Danielson was too short to judge Barrett but he seems to have some potential. Danielson needs a win next week.
- That 450 from Gabriel was pretty sweet. His pre-match attire was not.
- Overall I wasn't as engaged as last week.


----------



## Crimson™

Just re-watched the "Meet Daniel Bryan" package and realized that he said he was from Aberdeen, Washington. That's how it should be. Right in my backyard too. Pretty crazy how a city as small as Aberdeen has produced two legends in Kurt Cobain and Daniel Bryan


----------



## darnok

Yeah, I've noticed that with a couple of the guys. The announcer states they are from one city, while the graphic under their name when they enter states another. Their current residence maybe? Also, some of the guys cities changed from last week, that idiot with CM Punk for example.


----------



## Pittsburgh

TaylorFitz said:


> I don't get the impression that you've ever seen him wrestle outside the WWE so I really don't see how you think that he can't "sell for shit" after seeing 2 matches that I don't think lasted more than a combined 10 minutes.


I was talking about WWE-style selling. You don't see anyone wiggling around after an FU, Chokeslam, or any other finisher. They stay down and don't move until they get pinned. If you can sit up immediately after the bump, you sure as hell can push a shoulder up 5 seconds later - makes more sense to go "unconscious" .


----------



## Nasi

The only time I can remember recently that a guy sold unconsciousness and then broke out of a pin was in the HBK-Taker match last year. Does it really happen that often? I wouldn't think that muscling out of a pin would be as easy as sitting up, because the other guy's weight is on top of you and he's (supposedly) gotten you into a position of minimal leverage. You can get up on rubber legs and try to get your equilibrium back after a hard hit, but it doesn't mean you're steady or strong enough to shove an equally heavy/strong individual off of you from a prone position on the ground.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

was that a botch from Danielson or another selling of the injured back? either way, he's still AWESOME!


----------



## Punk_4_Life

I already hate Dick Sheffield. Looks very gay and just plain doesn't have the IT factor.

Gabriel on the other hand has a great look and great skills, he's going far


----------



## Punk_4_Life

anybody else liked the crowd? There was a huge boo during the Young vs Otunga match that really impressed me and Carlito got a huge pop for his "now that's cool" line


----------



## Ham and Egger

Punk_4_Life said:


> I already hate Dick Sheffield. Looks very gay and just plain doesn't have the IT factor.
> 
> Gabriel on the other hand has a great look and great skills, he's going far


Gabrail got skills? All I seen him do was hit a drop kick and do a 450 so that amount to having better skills than Skip? All I can say is that Skip got way more charisma than him but I'm not really certain on what he can do in the ring yet as seeing as each guy didnt really do much in the match.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Ass Buster said:


> Gabrail got skills? All I seen him do was hit a drop kick and do a 450 so that amount to having better skills than Skip? All I can say is that Skip got way more charisma than him but I'm not really certain on what he can do in the ring yet as seeing as each guy didnt really do much in the match.


I've seen Gabriel before thank you very much.

Skip looks like another fagget with a hillbilly gimmick and a moveset of clothelines, shoulderblocks and punches


----------



## Ham and Egger

So is it safe to say that Gabriel is flippy indy *** as well? Plus he looks like an ninja reject from the 80's when he came down to ring this past tuesday.


----------



## Punk_4_Life

Ass Buster said:


> So is it safe to say that Gabriel is flippy indy *** as well? Plus he looks like an ninja reject from the 80's when he came down to ring this past tuesday.


lol when you think Skip Sheffield has charisma... well your opinion is not a valid one then


----------



## Morrison Follower

Ass Buster said:


> Gabrail got skills? All I seen him do was hit a drop kick and do a 450 so that amount to having better skills than Skip? All I can say is that Skip got way more charisma than him but I'm not really certain on what he can do in the ring yet as seeing as each guy didnt really do much in the match.


He's got loads of skill if you take a look at this thread.


----------



## Crimson™

Justin Gabriel is a very solid in-ring guy and he has a pretty cool accent that kind of masks his average mic skills. He has plenty of skills and has a pretty good size for a high-flyer. I don't mind Sheffield. He does have some charisma, but his mic work is pretty bad and he is often pretty sloppy in the ring. He has an awesome finisher though.


----------



## Morrison Follower

:side:


----------



## Morrison Follower

This lag is really great.


----------



## Morrison Follower

Crimson™;8122549 said:


> Justin Gabriel is a very solid in-ring guy and he has a pretty cool accent that kind of masks his average mic skills. He has plenty of skills and has a pretty good size for a high-flyer.


Agreed. What I like about Gabriel is that he has mixed in-ring ability. He can go from high-flyer, to various submission holder, to some technical mat wrestling. He's a total package IMO and has a good look to him. Despite what people think about the garb he wears - it's part of this "Angelic" gimmick he's had going on for quite some time in FCW. I would've preferred though if he wore his signature hoodie. And I could care less about the AJ Styles comparison. 


Crimson™ said:


> I don't mind Sheffield. He does have some charisma, but his mic work is pretty bad and he is often pretty sloppy in the ring. He has an awesome finisher though.


Yeah, he does have charisma. His mic work is...alright. I remember this promo he cut before a match with Tarver in which he says his line of Yep, Yep, Yep! and the crowd says it with him. Just proves he's better suited as a face. 

Also agree on his finisher it's like a Stunner - but the only difference is that he holds on to his opponent like when he hit it against Reks at 5:53.


----------



## Jamie1™

Not read anything in the thread so far, just about to watch it for the first time just now i've got it recording on sky plus. Hopefully i'll enjoy it.


----------



## Morrison Follower

An interesting fact I picked up from this youtube video of the tag match:


> Quick Trivia: William Regal toured South Africa in the 1990s and worked for Justin Gabriel's father who was a famous promoter in SA, Paul Lloyd Sr. Regal worked with many of South Africa's top names during his tours and wrestled primarily for All Stars Wrestling: South Africa.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA

RT @HeathSlaterNXT: OOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I am SO MAD!! Carlito - you better watch out, cause Heath Slater is about to blow your mind. #WWE

God this guy is making me dislike him a lot with his lameness


----------

